# HYSIDE Mini Max



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Green mini max. $2500. No patches or delamination. Solid boat, clean/well kept, I wouldn’t hesitate to go anywhere with it. Located in Minturn.


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

Got any pics ?


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

HtotheJ said:


> Got any pics ?


Sold it a few weeks ago. Less than 24 hours of add being published....


----------

